

If you applied this cycle and haven't heard from us, please check your spam folder - pg

We replied to all the applicants last night, but some say they still haven't heard from us.  Many if not most of our replies got classified as spam.  GMail classified it as spam, for example.  So if you think you still haven't heard from us, please check your spam folder.
======
ericwaller
I guess this has to do with the spam funding offer that was going around a
couple of weeks ago claiming to be from PG. Maybe that whole bayesian mail
filtering thing wasn't such a great idea after all..

Sorry, I just couldn't resist :)

------
fusionman
I got it....didn't think I did at first. The email address I have on my Y
Combinator account is different than the one I put on my application. Maybe
some of you did the same????

------
callmeed
I applied but haven't received anything, including spam (gmail).

~~~
nikhils
same here. bizarre.

~~~
fusionman
gmail.....not in spam... still waiting

------
ram1024
also, consider that your mail service for your ISP might just SUCK (as mine
does) and perhaps that's the reason you haven't received a reply

i had to get a copy of the response from my co-founder. i think i'll use Gmail
from now on :D

~~~
bigthboy
That's important to note, I know specifically that some non-major service
providers (meaning: not Verizon, Comcast, etc.), sometimes don't even show you
what spam you get. So, if your using a smaller service provider and you still
haven't got it and its also not in your "spam box" there's likely two things
that happened.

A) You didn't put your email in your profile "email" box. I would direct you
to pg's post last night but its gone now.

B) Your service provider may use a special filter in front of your mailbox
which means not only was it marked as spam but it was marked before it
actually reached your email and just got tossed overboard in cyberspace.
Though, one would expect the number of people to suffer from this problem to
be small but it does happen.

What's unfortunate is if that e-mail that got lost was an invite. =C

~~~
pmjordan
Even gmail, etc. will reject a fair amount of spam outright, and you'll never
see it; however, for those messages, the mail server won't even accept
responsibility for the email, and the sender will instead get a failure
notice. YC should be getting bounces if that happens.

